# Facoltà "leggere".



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti, essendo uno studente del liceo scientifico, quest'anno mi stanno facendo studiare come un dannato, facendomi perdere del tutto la voglia di aprire un libro. Vorrei sapere se esistono dopo le superiori delle facoltà "leggere" o meglio dove posso studiare e allo stesso tempo dedicarmi ai miei hobby personali. Premetto che le mie passioni sono: la musica, lo sport, un pò le lingue straniere.


----------



## Butcher (19 Maggio 2013)

Dipende sempre da come le affronti 
Per me non esistono facoltà "facili" o "difficili", dipende dalle inclinazioni personali e appunto dalle passioni che uno ha.
Magari c'è chi farebbe schifo a lettere mentre in ingegneria aerospaziale è il top.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2013)

Difficile dirlo, anche perché dipende dagli interessi di ognuno, (io preferirei impiccarmi piuttosto che fare ingegneria).

Le più pesanti però sono sicuramente medicina, fisica, ingegneria...


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Maggio 2013)

scienze della comunicazione


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> scienze della comunicazione


Che però, smentitemi pure se dico sciocchezze, in Italia vale quanto la carta del formaggio.


----------



## Miro (19 Maggio 2013)

Scienze motorie.


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che però, smentitemi pure se dico sciocchezze, in Italia vale quanto la carta del formaggio.



come è giusto che sia...


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Scienze motorie.


Ero interessato, ma me ne hanno parlato male, anche perchè poi a me non piace fare il prof di educazione fisica.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

fare una facoltà "leggera" solo perché vuoi la laurea non ti serve a nulla. è preferibile imparare un mestiere.

Facoltà leggere comunque non ne esistono. esistono università che rendono le facoltà leggere. ma gli studi universitari sono quasi tutti molto tosti.


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

Ma non volevi seguire le orme di tuo cugino ?


----------



## Miro (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fare una facoltà "leggera" solo perché vuoi la laurea non ti serve a nulla. è preferibile imparare un mestiere.



Esatto.
Non per fare lo scassapalle Fabriman,ma se vuoi fare un'università solo per avere un pezzo di carta lascia perdere, sprechi tempo e denaro; se vuoi davvero studiare indirizzati su una facoltà seria e che ti dia buoni sbocchi lavorativi, specialmente pensando all'estero (l'Italia è un paese allo sfascio più completo).


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non volevi seguire le orme di tuo cugino ?


Si, ma i miei genitori vorrebbero che mi prendessi una laurea, se fossi in me farei veramente il maresciallo.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

visto che ti piacciono fai lingue.
basta che non fai qualcosa per cui non ti senti portato.
io ho provato con una facoltà scientifica solo pensando al "dopo", al lavoro, col risultato di aver buttato anni preziosi, semplicemente perché non ero portato. Non avevo proprio la "forma mentis" per fare certi ragionamenti, studiare con un certo metodo, affrontare determinate materie.


----------



## Miro (19 Maggio 2013)

Io onestamente non gli consiglierei lingue...come facoltà è davvero inutile oltre che satura a livello lavorativo; le lingue le può benissimo imparare "a parte".


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, ma i miei genitori vorrebbero che mi prendessi una laurea, se fossi in me farei veramente il maresciallo.




Guarda che se vinci il concorso , te la fanno prendere loro. Triennale con la possibilita' di prendere la specialistica in giurisprudenza una volta finito il corso, nel mentre ti pagano pure. A ottobre/novembre dovrebbe uscire , tipo 150 max 200 posti. Vedi te, io appena esce mi ci fiondo visto che sono appena risultato non idoneo al tema per ufficiali.


----------



## Dexter (19 Maggio 2013)

un buon compromesso fra utilità e "leggerezza" potrebbe essere economia. sia chiaro che richiede comunque tanto impegno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Guarda che se vinci il concorso , te la fanno prendere loro. Triennale con la possibilita' di prendere la specialistica in giurisprudenza una volta finito il corso, nel mentre ti pagano pure. A ottobre/novembre dovrebbe uscire , tipo 150 max 200 posti. Vedi te, io appena esce mi ci fiondo visto che sono appena risultato non idoneo al tema per ufficiali.


Maresciallo dei carabinieri?


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Prima di tutto devi decidere che lavoro sogni di fare nella vita, o in che ambito vorresti lavorare. Una volta stabilito questo, sarà facile scegliere tra:
- università
- corsi di formazione professionale
- entrare subito nel mondo del lavoro

Non sottovalutare i corsi di formazione professionale, sono molto più concreti dell'Università e a seconda di cosa vuoi fare anche più utili e più finalizzati all'inserimento lavorativo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto devi decidere che lavoro sogni di fare nella vita, o in che ambito vorresti lavorare. Una volta stabilito questo, sarà facile scegliere tra:
> - università
> - corsi di formazione professionale
> - entrare subito nel mondo del lavoro
> ...


Un lavoro attinente alle lingue straniere, alla musica (anche se qui in quest'ultimo campo si parlerebbe più di hobby che di lavoro) oppure essere un ufficiale o un sottufficiale della finanza o maresciallo dei carabinieri.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un lavoro attinente alle lingue straniere, alla musica (anche se qui in quest'ultimo campo si parlerebbe più di hobby che di lavoro) oppure essere un ufficiale o un sottufficiale della finanza o maresciallo dei carabinieri.



I lavori attinenti alle lingue straniere sono vari: traduttore televisivo? Traduttore di testi letterari? Giornalista corrispondente dall'estero? Gestire le relazioni con l'estero per qualche azienda? Solo per fare qualche esempio...

Idem la musica: musicista? Tournista? Tecnico del suono? Produttore? Dj?


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> I lavori attinenti alle lingue straniere sono vari: traduttore televisivo? Traduttore di testi letterari? Giornalista corrispondente dall'estero? Gestire le relazioni con l'estero per qualche azienda? Solo per fare qualche esempio...
> 
> Idem la musica: musicista? Tournista? Tecnico del suono? Produttore? Dj?


Musicista più in particolare, anche se dj non mi dispiacerebbe  . I miei amici mi hanno consigliato Scienze del turismo, ne sai qualcosa? Offre degli sbocchi?


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Maresciallo dei carabinieri?




Certo  Due anni a Firenze e uno a Velletri. 
Per ufficiale, due anni a Modena, gli ultimi tre a Roma con laurea in giurisprudenza.

Quiz,Prove fisiche,Tema,Visite mediche/Psicologo/Orale, queste sono le fasi del concorso.
Quest'anno per 17 posti eravamo quasi in 2.000 visto cheoltre ad essere diminuiti i posti (30/35 ) hanno aumentato le domande da imparare per passare la preselezione da 5000 a 13.000 ,inoltre e' 10 volte piu' difficile.
Comunque hai tempo fino a 26 anni per diventare mareaciallo, fino a 28 se hai fatto l'anno da volontario nell'esercito.
Io l'anno prossimo provo quello per marescialli e ri/tentero' per diventare ufficiale.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo  Due anni a Firenze e uno a Velletri.
> Per ufficiale, due anni a Modena, gli ultimi tre a Roma con laurea in giurisprudenza.
> 
> Quiz,Prove fisiche,Tema,Visite mediche/Psicologo/Orale, queste sono le fasi del concorso.
> ...


Spero per te che hai qualche aiuto esterno,altrimenti è difficile,se non impossibile,entrare in Accademia(a 15 anni entrai nella Teuliè a Milano e non ti dico lo schifo che vedevo).Comunque prova,non si mai.Io l'anno venturo,sperando di essermi laureato,voglio provare quello degli allievi marescialli in Finanza oppure il concorso da Ispettore in Polizia.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma in accademia su 3000 e passa domande per 15/20 posti vuoi che non ci sia qualcuno che abbia l'aggancio? Io ho provato quest' anno, ho preso 90 alla preselezione, passato le prove fisiche e fatto fuori al tema, saputo ieri tra l'altro. L'anno prossimo ci riprovo tanto non ho nulla da perdere, se divento maresciallo poi ho tempo fino a 40 anni per ufficiale anche senza passare dall' accademia.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Però con l'Accademia puoi arrivare fino al grado di Generale.Senza,al massimo puoi aspirare a divenir maggiore.Comunque l'aggancio l'han tutti.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Lo so , ma sempre di ufficiale si tratta 

Nah tutti no,io ho provato per i cc e la maggior parte di questi erano studenti universitari/ragazze e allievi marescialli. Al mio fianco c'era un allievo maresciallo e mi ha detto che era il 5° anno che provava.
Ma poi figurati se chi ha l'aggancio te lo dice  In effetti ecco svelato il motivo del perche' molti marescialli son piu' bravi degli ufficiali. 
Io intanto ci riprovo fino a quando l'eta' me lo consentira', poi dove arrivo arrivo


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Musicista più in particolare, anche se dj non mi dispiacerebbe  . I miei amici mi hanno consigliato Scienze del turismo, ne sai qualcosa? Offre degli sbocchi?



offre sbocchi ma anche lì la concorrenza è alta perché praticamente chi esce dagli istituti professionali ad indirizzo turistico ha quasi le stesse credenziali di un laureato in scienze turistiche


----------

